# Hey you guys...critique these two mounts



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

I don’t like the idea of critiquing mounts if the taxidermist doesn’t ask for themselves. I could pick apart every mount I’ve ever done. That being said, both need a lesson on ear butt placement. And it’s easy to tell which one cost what, or at least I hope so. Though at $250 I still think you paid too much. I feel bad saying that, but just being honest.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> I don’t like the idea of critiquing mounts if the taxidermist doesn’t ask for themselves. I could pick apart every mount I’ve ever done. That being said, both need a lesson on ear butt placement. And it’s easy to tell which one cost what, or at least I hope so. Though at $250 I still think you paid too much. I feel bad saying that, but just being honest.


 Agree on all points


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree as well the nostrals look like they were carved out with a soup spoon, and the ears on that one look like they sewed up the back and left the ears where they fell and didnt position them. Ear placement is what I struggle with most, I don't like to be the pot calling the kettle black, just pointing out what I saw.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, I am going to take the pics down. I wasn't trying to step on any toes, or have you guys say anything you would rather not say...haha 
I understand that I probably shouldn't have asked on a public forum. Good call


----------

